# Modelling tip?



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I have recently begun work on several WWII era US prop planes and seem to have found a good solution to getting those yellow prop tips painted. Yellow is, to me, the hardest color to apply to plastic or any other material for that matter. It doesn't even cover primer that well. The bottoms of some of these models is white and I have found that Model Master semi-gloss white enamel is the best white paint for models. This paint dries relatively fast and dries smooth and even with no paint dust buildup as with using flat white. Tamiya white acrylic is a close second. Anyway I have started painting the prop tips white before applying the yellow and wow what a difference. I don't have to lay on a thick coat and hope it evens out. The white undercoat really makes the yellow pop. I also have started using the white undercoat for yellow nose and fuselage bands. This may be old news to some of you but I hope this tip has been helpful to less experienced modellers.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes its best to undercoat most light/bright colors with white. Yellow and red are particularly translucent. If you paint a prop black and try to paint yellow tips on the end, over the black, you get sort of a green shade. 

This Chance Vought Vindicator in 1/72 was base coated in Tamiya Gloss White spray paint, over a light dusting of Tamiya's Fine White spray primer. The tail areas were masked/covered, and the Yellow wing tops were then sprayed. The wings and fuselage were masked and the Red bands were spayed on. The red areas were then masked over and the fuselage and underside of the wings were spayed with Gloss Aluminum. The red, yellow and white all went on over primer or a white paint base. The Aluminum could go over other colors since its a very strong, opaque shade. Lastly small areas were masked and spayed with Flat Black. The white borders to the red stripes are decals.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I'm in the spray-it-on-thick school. Mask the blades with tape, and just airbrush thin coats of yellow until it's enough. I suppose it looks bad on close inspection, so I don't look real close.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I have had good success using white as an undercoat before spraying lighter colors such as yellow, light blue, and red.
Flat white is perfect for this, I never do paint enough of the white on the model to where its a pure white and do it this way to make sure there is no paint ridge after the masking is removed. I spray just enough white on to make sure its a lot lighter than the surface was before so the yellow (or whatever color you are spraying) will be bright enough.

Agentsmith


----------

